# Hey everyone NEW DRIVERS/PARTNERS GrubHub Driver website/



## Schultz (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey everyone I’m new to the forum so thanks for welcoming me and helping me out with a few things and questions that I have about being a part of GrubHub now. The first thing I want to say is the support website or a website for drivers I know that there is one within the app to make tickets but I’m wondering first of all where I can find more information on my earnings and pay and breakdown of each delivery etc. so thanks in advance for helping me out and if you have a link great.

The earnings and instant cash out is a bit confusing as I am a new driver with GrubHub I have verified my account for direct deposit as well as instant pay out but for some reason they’re not letting me Cashout did anyone have this problem right away and did how long does it take for you to cash out using the instant cash out.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Full disclosure, I do not use instant cash out personally, no real reason why or why not, so this may vary but outside of the daily and weekly stats that are available in the app, you should get an email at the end of each day/early next day you worked showing your earnings and breakdown. 

You should also get a weekly pay report via email at the end of the pay period each week you worked. Instant cash out can take up to 3 days depending on the bank or institution according to GH. Think there was something about a waiting period for new drivers but that may just be the same 72 hour, 3 day thing. Welcome, best of luck and good fortune.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Go to earnings and then the purple “view earnings activity” on the bottom


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

As opposed to Uber you don't have a web site page to go to view your earnings, it's only in the app and you can only go back a few weeks and then it's gone. 

If you are new to Grubhub allow me to give you my input. Not an expert but it's been my primary app for 10 months.

I logged for several weeks the offers I got on and off schedule. Sure enough as I suspected there was absolutely no difference in the offers. I routinely get high offers ($20+) off schedule. So I don't see any reason to try to keep your acceptance rate up (read take really crappy offers) to allow you the opportunity of priority scheduling. In fact I don't schedule at all as that allows me to quit when I want or to run Uber Eats at the same time.

Do not ever do Door Dash. Maybe it's just my area but their offers are literally half of the offers I get from GrubHub and UE. They tend to be a lot of low paying fast food and they pay a straight rate of $3 even if the trip is 14 miles which is totally unfair. The other 2 pay time and miles on top of the base pay.

Be aware that there is a difference in wait times depending on the order or restaurant. I only take a Five Guys if it pays over $18, the reason is I wait every single time as they are ALWAYS "waiting on fries". I get it, they don't want fries sitting under a hear lamp. But there are always people waiting, why don't they cook more damned fries? Pizza takes longer to cook than a sub, be aware of that when taking a $7 offer from a pizza place. Mexican for whatever reason has a longer wait than others, Chinse food seems to be ready when I get there. If you are forced to do fast food, and I do them if it's at a slow time and the offer is decent, try to go to McDonald's. They put their drinks in a bag with handles. The worst part of this job is juggling a tray of soft drinks up 3 flights of stairs.

Obviously dinners tip more than a sub at lunch, I rarely drive any time other than evenings, 5-9:30 are my work hours.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> As opposed to Uber you don't have a web site page to go to view your earnings, it's only in the app and you can only go back a few weeks and then it's gone.
> 
> If you are new to Grubhub allow me to give you my input. Not an expert but it's been my primary app for 10 months.
> 
> ...


Guess it depends on the market. I can do $30/hr+ from Doordash by itself many times 8 AM to 11 AM . Get the most requests from Doordash. Lots of crap at times ($3.25-$6) like Ubereats. Some high dollar ones on Doordash (after delivery find out HOW high). Stupid rule. I'm sure i've passed on orders since they're hiding the full tip in case of paying us for canceled order/closed restaurant. 
Can get some high dollar ones on Ubereats especially when the order is about to timeout and has been rejected by everyone else (yay no waiting for a tip! Thanks cheap bastard customer for a short $13-16 request since you didn't tip and Uber had to pay up). I've even declined an offer only to get it right back for a crazy amount!😁 WOAH! WHAT? 😲

I just started Grubhub last week (since fountain.com  and GH support had me in limbo (like many others) since December)
I have yet to see a request from Grubhub for less than $7 (market minimum?). And some really short ones for $12-15 or so. A $23 pizza delivery for 10 minute delivery mid afternoon. Getting spoiled...


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

mrbeefy said:


> Guess it depends on the market. I can do $30/hr+ from Doordash by itself many times 8 AM to 11 AM . Get the most requests from Doordash. Lots of crap at times ($3.25-$6) like Ubereats. Some high dollar ones on Doordash (after delivery find out HOW high). Stupid rule. I'm sure i've passed on orders since they're hiding the full tip in case of paying us for canceled order/closed restaurant.
> Can get some high dollar ones on Ubereats especially when the order is about to timeout and has been rejected by everyone else (yay no waiting for a tip! Thanks cheap bastard customer for a short $13-16 request since you didn't tip and Uber had to pay up). I've even declined an offer only to get it right back for a crazy amount!😁 WOAH! WHAT? 😲
> 
> I just started Grubhub last week (since fountain.com  and GH support had me in limbo (like many others) since December)
> I have yet to see a request from Grubhub for less than $7 (market minimum?). And some really short ones for $12-15 or so. A $23 pizza delivery for 10 minute delivery mid afternoon. Getting spoiled...


I probably should not have said never do DD as I have a use for all 3. My primary is GH, my market is 20 minutes from home. As you have found the offers are just higher, period. When they are slow I turn on UE as a backup, a false allegation against me a year ago that Uber refused to remove has them on backup status for me. As I said DD pay is terrible here, I have received maybe 4-5 offers of over $15 in a year. But they are the busiest by far and if I can get online here locally (I live in a small town) I can bang out a lot of quick $7 rides back to back at lunch, that $40-$60 really helps hitting the daily goal as I go out in the evening.


----------

